# Level 5 Automatic Taping Tools prices



## Mur-Wall (Mar 18, 2018)

Hey Fellas,

I'm pricing some tools { Pump,12 " box and 3.5 " Angle head and a short handle } I can reach 8 feet from the floor.

Level 5 is much cheaper but is the quality the same ?

Are any of you using Level 5 tools ?

Thanks


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

good price,7 year warranty, good customers service..... if these tick your boxes go for it


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Mur-Wall said:


> Hey Fellas,
> 
> I'm pricing some tools { Pump,12 " box and 3.5 " Angle head and a short handle } I can reach 8 feet from the floor.
> 
> ...


I have the new gun which works well after a bit of adjustment! Extendable box handle which is good! Extendable handles for finishers and roller which r good! Got a lot of L5 knives now also and I would say they r some of the best on the go! Scott is a great guy if u have any problems!:thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Level 5 is pretty good gear, It will get the job done, Ive had many brands and it kind of goes like this, If you have three angleheads or three boxes of different brands same size one for some reason one will just work better for you but thats getting it down to the wire, Other brands might be slightly better made or different designs which might appeal to you as you learn the differences and each brand has there certian features but nothing wrong with level 5 and as Vanman said Scott Murry from level 5 has your back for sure.


----------

